

Introducing Braintree.js - thehammer
https://www.braintreepayments.com/braintrust/braintree-js

======
minhajuddin
I have built quite a few rails apps using TR. The braintree ruby gem makes the
whole process very easy. I would hesitate in using this because you still end
up explaining a lot to during PCI compliance. IIRC during the PCI compliance
my customers had to do a whole lot of work even when we were using TR.
Splitting your process into multiple steps and doing validation using JS is
much much easier IMHO.

~~~
thehammer
The compliance process varies depending on how the business operates. There
are more controls if you accept card numbers over the phone, for example. For
most merchants, the process is straightforward. Our PCI Compliance page
describes the process using Braintree.js.

<https://www.braintreepayments.com/tour/pci-compliance>

------
gtaylor
If anyone is using this, I'd love to hear about their experience. We default
to recommending Stripe to our customers, but will probably need to offer
Braintree support in the future as well (in case they already have a Braintree
account and want to use that instead of creating a new Stripe account).

~~~
jusben1369
Perhaps Spreedly Core might be interesting if you need to support multiple
payment gateway options. core.spreedly.com - I work at Spreedly. BTW we're
making some signficant changes to the site/pricing in about 10 days so if it's
interesting to you at all email justin @ spreedly to talk further.

------
foobar2k
Seems to use a different approach to Stripe, using encryption rather than API
hooks/callbacks.

